# ASUS 9600XT monitoring/FAN control



## Renwick (Oct 7, 2004)

Hi W1zzard!


I have an ASUS 9600XT videocard. It has a great H/W monitor feature, but the SmartDoctor program drives me nuts, and I experienced some lags periodically (depending on temp. polling intervall)  when using that application. 

ATItool has everything SmartDoctor has, except fan control, and voltage monitor, but no lags. 
Are you planning to support this card's H/W monitor/FAN control capability in the future versions of ATItool?

regards

R.


----------

